# Blue Heron vs Blue Dragonfly



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2019)

Who will be victorious???
1



 
2


 
3


 
4


 
5


 
6


 
7


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 24, 2019)

Great set, don't be fooled, that dragon fly is going to take him apart from the inside out!


----------



## KMcCorkle (Oct 24, 2019)

Very nice series of shots.  Well done.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 24, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2019)

Very good captures..............


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2019)

!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 24, 2019)

wow thats why he is so blue...


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

Real nice set!


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 24, 2019)

What a great series this was to capture.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 25, 2019)

I guess we know who won that round.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 25, 2019)

Its a bird eat bug world...


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great set, don't be fooled, that dragon fly is going to take him apart from the inside out!





KMcCorkle said:


> Very nice series of shots.  Well done.





zulu42 said:


> Love it!





Jeff15 said:


> Very good captures..............





SquarePeg said:


> !





MSnowy said:


> Real nice set!





Bear Dale said:


> What a great series this was to capture.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I guess we know who won that round.





RVT1K said:


> Its a bird eat bug world...



Thanks everyone! He was far away and I saw him snapping and chomping on something but I couldn't tell what it was until I edited. I was a bit surprised.


----------



## baturn (Oct 25, 2019)

Great set!


----------



## PJM (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice set.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 25, 2019)

Cool captures.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 25, 2019)

I love those kinds of surprises, like Christmas when you find something in a shot you didn't know was there.


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 25, 2019)

It is amazing how a long billed bird with eyes on the side of its head can accomplish such a feat. But then again, capturing such a feat is amazing also. Awesome set Kirk!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 26, 2019)

baturn said:


> Great set!



Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 26, 2019)

I really like the progression of the photos.   Nicely done.


----------



## phlash46 (Oct 29, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Who will be victorious???
> 1
> View attachment 181293
> 2
> ...


Wow!


----------



## willard3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Good series.

I watched a blue heron eat a rattlesnake and for him I think a dragonfly is an hors d'oeuvre.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 29, 2019)

Kirk,
A really nice set.  Well played Mate.

Mikey ☘️


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicely done Kirk.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2019)

PJM said:


> Very nice set.





Etoimos said:


> Cool captures.





Jeff G said:


> I love those kinds of surprises, like Christmas when you find something in a shot you didn't know was there.





Flying Panda said:


> It is amazing how a long billed bird with eyes on the side of its head can accomplish such a feat. But then again, capturing such a feat is amazing also. Awesome set Kirk!





Scott Whaley said:


> I really like the progression of the photos.   Nicely done.





phlash46 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Who will be victorious???
> ...





willard3 said:


> Good series.
> 
> I watched a blue heron eat a rattlesnake and for him I think a dragonfly is an hors d'oeuvre.





Irishwhistler said:


> Kirk,
> A really nice set.  Well played Mate.
> 
> Mikey ☘️





Raw photographer said:


> Nicely done Kirk.



Wow! Thanks everyone, your replies truly made my day!


----------



## Raw photographer (Oct 29, 2019)

Did you shoot them with your Tamron 150-600?


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> Did you shoot them with your Tamron 150-600?



Yes, I did. I must say, that lens can feel a little heavy at times when you try holding it steady for dozens of pics. I do keep my monopod on hand.


----------



## Craig Taylor (Oct 29, 2019)

Fantastic set!! It had to be fun shooting these.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2019)

Craig Taylor said:


> Fantastic set!! It had to be fun shooting these.



Thanks! I actually didn't know what he was chomping on, he was so far away but always a pleasure to take pics just the same.


----------

